# Canon EOS 5D Mk III handling annoyances



## traveller (Nov 14, 2013)

I’ve owned the 5D Mk III for about nine moths, so I'm using it as an example, but these issues apply to a greater or lesser degree to all the mid-range bodies. I am aware the others have made most of these points before, but I still wish to add my (albeit humble) voice to their cause. 

[list type=decimal]


[*]The meter is biased too strongly towards the active AF point. How about a separate metering mode or a custom feature to allow this to be changed, like the AF system's menus?

[*]The control layout is not well designed for use with camera to the eye; (unlike the 1DX or D800) it lacks enough displays in the viewfinder to allow easy changing of metering mode; white balance; AF mode and drive mode. Somewhat perversely, you have to look back through the viewfinder to change the AF points and area options, as there is no display for these on either the top LCD or Q-Menu. It also places too many buttons in a line: i.e. meter/white balance; AF/drive mode; ISO/flash exposure compensation and display light. As the buttons are all of a similar size, this makes it very difficult to make adjustments by feel with the camera to your eye1. I might also make this argument about the AF-ON, exposure lock and AF point select buttons. 

[*]With the custom modes (C1-C3), there are two options: enable or disable auto updating of custom setting. Neither of these options is optimal; if you enable, the risk is that you change mode, or use the camera on a different occasion and easily forget that you made changes last time. If you disable auto updating, then as soon as the camera goes to sleep, you lose the changes that you made to the settings –just marvellous when you’re waiting for the light or trying to put a filter on! The simple solution would be to have the camera able to distinguish between ‘sleep’ mode and hard shutdown with the ON/OFF switch used. 

[*]The histogram and highlight alerts (“blinkies”) are not as useful as they could be. For a start, they need to be on a different colour background to the rest of the screen, so that you can see where the scale ends. For RAW shooters, there must be some way of basing the histogram on something other than an 8-bit jpeg output. Canon must be aware that RAW conversion software (including their own) is capable of recovering more highlight information; we need a bigger histogram with a scale in EV that better reflects what the sensor is recording. 

[*]The ON/OFF switch is still in a sub-optimal position (although better than on the 5D Mk II); Nikon, Sony and Pentax all put it around the shutter release… Come on Canon, take a hint! 
[/list]

1(OK, ISO/flash exp comp has a nipple –but it isn’t exactly easy to feel the difference, especially when wearing gloves). 

Does anyone else find these annoying? Do you know of any settings changes that would help that I may have missed (before anyone asks: no, I haven’t read the entire 404 pages of the user manual front to back!)? Are there any other handling issues that get in the way of your shooting?


----------



## BozillaNZ (Nov 20, 2013)

1. Switch to center weighted average. I prefer this more to the evaluative mode.
2. No comment
3. No comment
4. Just retarded software design and has been criticized too many times.
5. No matter where you place the no-off someone is going to complain, but for DSLR just turn it on once, when leave it as it is till the end of the day, problem solved!


----------



## Zen (Nov 20, 2013)

Ergonomics is an intensely personal matter. You are not comfortable with the 5D, but there are many who are. I'm one of them. I've shot Canon for something over 40 years and have always found them eminently suitable, and easy to use and change settings. After an A1, AE1, F1, 50D and 5D2, I'm now on the 5D3, and indeed, have two copies. I feel completely comfortable with them, have no difficulty whatsoever with the controls, etc. One thing I like especially is that the buttons on the left back, next to the LCD, and those on top right in front of the small LCD, are arranged in a straight line, spaced evenly apart. Makes it easier to find them when changes are needed.

Clearly, however, you are not happy with Canon. One wonders why you bought it? Wouldn't another brand fit your needs better?

Good luck sorting out the dilemma.

Zen ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Traveller.
Sorry I can't comment on 1 through 4, never even seen a 5DIII, except in pictures.
I think most Canon owners can comment on number 5, these cameras wake from their soft off mode so quick, a few tenths of seconds for many of the higher end bodies, why would you want to add in the human element, must take 1 or 2 seconds, long enough to miss some pics. 
From my experience the soft off seems to consume no more power than hard off with the switch on the bodies I own. I find I have to try really hard to remember to switch them off at the end of the day to get a sensor clean cycle. The only other reason I could think of to switch them off is to allow a full software restart, a bit like not running a PC OS for months without a restart to stop it tying itself in knots! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## viggen61 (Nov 20, 2013)

Zen said:


> Ergonomics is an intensely personal matter.


Indeed!

My 7D is much the same in ergonomics and operation. Same buttons in a line, same meter options.

My take:
1: There are several other choices for metering. You don't have to use "Evaluative"...

2: For quick access, use the "Q" button on the back, and make the changes using the rear LCD. This isn't perfect, either, though you minimize going back and forth between the viewfinder and top LCD with other buttons. Also, the DOF preview button (or the AF Stop button on Superteles) can be assigned the function to swap AF modes between One Shot and AI Servo. Definitely read about "custom controls" on page 321 of the manual.

3: My 7D doesn't even have the option to update the settings on the fly. While I do find it a pain when the camera sleeps, and then resets to the saved settings in Cx, I think that is a lot better than not knowing what I was going to get the next time I used the camera! 

4: no comment

5: I can't imagine a MORE optimal location than under the mode dial! Some things - like the OFF button - I want as far away from the normal shooting controls as possible.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 20, 2013)

For me I think the Focus confirmation is poor on the 5D. The focus point should light when focus is made. Sometimes it does this in the dark but appears erratic. The focus confirmation on the view finder this green dot is not distinct enough.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Nov 21, 2013)

It would have been nice if they had let me program the silly "Rate" button to do something useful...


----------

